# Mathe, Help please :-(



## Redstorm (24. September 2009)

huhu ich komm bei den hausaufgaben überhaupt nicht weiter kann mir vllt wer helfen

die aufgabe lautet 
Der Graph einer ganzrationalen Funktion 3. Grades besitzt SChnittpunkte mit den Koordinatenachsen in P(-1/0) und Q (0/-4) und in W(1/-2) einen Wendepunkt

Bedingungen und einsetzen in die Gleichungen würd mir schon reichen :-((((

danke schonmal allen die mir helfen


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. September 2009)

Klingt mir nach 12 Klasse Mathe oder so...
Kp, bin erst in der 10...


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Klingt mir nach 12 Klasse Mathe oder so...
> Kp, bin erst in der 10...



me 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sry da kann ich nich helfn =/


----------



## Redstorm (24. September 2009)

12. klasse hbf^^


----------



## Meriane (24. September 2009)

f(x)=ax^3+bx^2+cx+d

P:

0=a*-1^3+b*-1^2+c*-1+d

Q
-4=a*0^3+b*0^2+c*0+d

W
-2=a*1^3+b*1^2+c*1+d

f´(x)=3ax^2+2bx+c
f´´(x)=6ax+2b
bei W ist f´´(x)=0
0=6a*1+2b

Ich war mal so nett
Edit: och ist sogar falsch xD bei w muss ja die 2. ableitung 0 sein.
So ists richtig


----------



## Redstorm (24. September 2009)

boa dankeeeeeeeeeeeee supiiii


----------



## Redstorm (24. September 2009)

Mathe gehört dann zur Welt oder ? XD


----------



## Meriane (24. September 2009)

Achja, nicht vergessen zu überprüfen ob es die Funktion überhaupt gibt


----------



## Redstorm (24. September 2009)

ich hab um hilfe gebeten nicht gebettelt !


----------



## Ol@f (24. September 2009)

Das ist eher 11, Klasse *hust*

Edit:


Meriane schrieb:


> f´´(x)=6ax+2b
> bei W ist f´´(1)=0
> 0=6a*1+2b


muss da übrigens hin...


----------



## Artherk (25. September 2009)

*hirn überlastet * sowas hab ich ja noch nie gesehen...<< dummer realschüler ist


----------



## Potpotom (25. September 2009)

Da kommen ganz üble Erinnerungen hoch... bei jeder Mathe-Klausur gerade so mit einer 4 am Desaster vorbeigeschrammt. *3 Kreuze mach*


----------



## Ol@f (25. September 2009)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Da kommen ganz üble Erinnerungen hoch... bei jeder Mathe-Klausur gerade so mit einer 4 am Desaster vorbeigeschrammt. *3 Kreuze mach*



Das Problem hab ich atm eher in Deutsch :<


----------



## Lórdarion (25. September 2009)

Ist Mathe Klasse 11,aber relativ einfach wenn mans mal gecheckt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da das Ganze ja schon schön gelöst wurde brauch ichs ja net tun.


----------



## Gauloises24 (25. September 2009)

War bei uns in 12/2 oder 13/1...aber bei den G8'lern isses wohl anders^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. September 2009)

Gauloises24 schrieb:


> War bei uns in 12/2 oder 13/1...aber bei den G8'lern isses wohl anders^^



G8 ist kacke. Man hat 6 Stunden pro Woche mehr...
Am Schluss hat man mehr Schule gehabt, wie die G9er...
Ach ja, die G8 Generation ist erst in der 10.
Also kann er in der 11 gar nicht in G8 sein.


----------



## Gauloises24 (25. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> G8 ist kacke. Man hat 6 Stunden pro Woche mehr...
> Am Schluss hat man mehr Schule gehabt, wie die G9er...
> Ach ja, die G8 Generation ist erst in der 10.
> Also kann er in der 11 gar nicht in G8 sein.



Bei uns machen die G8'ler mit den letzten G9'lern 2010 ihr Abi...also kann er durchaus in der 11. Klasse sein.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. September 2009)

Gauloises24 schrieb:


> Bei uns machen die G8'ler mit den letzten G9'lern 2010 ihr Abi...also kann er durchaus in der 11. Klasse sein.



Naja, bei uns in Baden- Württemberg bin ich die erste G8 Generation. Bin erst 2012 fertig.
Vllt. gibts G8 auch in andere Bundesländern, vllt. sogar schon früher.


----------



## EspCap (25. September 2009)

Gauloises24 schrieb:


> Bei uns machen die G8'ler mit den letzten G9'lern 2010 ihr Abi...also kann er durchaus in der 11. Klasse sein.


Ist überall so. Und wir als Letzte-G9-11er haben die Buttcard des Jahrhunderts  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die letzten G9er (also auch ich) machen aber auch erst 2012, zusammen mit den ersten G8ern...


----------



## Gauloises24 (25. September 2009)

Stimmt, ihr habt recht! Shame on me


----------



## Potpotom (25. September 2009)

Meine Schulzeit ist ja schon was her, helft mir mal auf die Sprünge. Was ist ein G8ler? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (25. September 2009)

Die Leute die nur noch 8 Jahre ins Gymnasium gehen, was ja vor ein paar Jahren so ziemlich ohne jegliche Vorplanung eingeführt wurde...


----------



## Laz0rgun (25. September 2009)

Und es ist ziemlich besch...eiden.


----------



## Breakyou9 (26. September 2009)

Also ich wär jetzt in der 9.Klasse wäre ich nicht sitzengeblieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein Jahrgang war der erste an unserer Schule.
Der Stoff ist in Ordung, etwas mehr Hausaufgaben aber mehr auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (26. September 2009)

Mag sein dass es für die G8ler noch ganz ok ist, aber die letzten G9ler (wir) sind ziemlich gearscht.

1) Wir können nicht sitzen bleiben, wenn wir es tun müssen wir 2-3 Klassen zurück und selbst dann kann es sein dass die Klasse in manchen Themen schon weiter ist.
2) Wir haben andere Materialien (Bücher etc.) zum lernen, müssen aber das gleiche Abi schreiben.
3) Die G8ler kriegen nagelneue Bücher, wir bekommen teilweise welche die schon 15 (!) andere Jahrgänge hatten.
4) Die G8ler bekommen einen besseren GTR der schneller ist und mehr Funktionen hat und dürfen den auch im Abi verwenden - wir müssen da aber unseren alten verwenden - beim gleichen Abi.
5) Es wird ein unglaublicher Spaß einen Studienplatz zu finden wenn doppelt so viele Abiturienten einen suchen

Ich könnte die Liste ewig weitermachen... da hat sich das Bildungsministerium gedacht 'G8? Können wir doch auch, führen wirs mal ein und schauen was passiert'. So kommt es mir jedenfalls immer mehr vor.


----------



## Terrorsatan (26. September 2009)

jaa
Die letzten G9´ner haben echt die *****-Karte gezogen.
Da werden die NC´s ins Utopische steigen ( sagt man steigen, wenns runtergeht ?  o.0 xD )


----------



## Ol@f (26. September 2009)

> 1) Wir können nicht sitzen bleiben, wenn wir es tun müssen wir 2-3 Klassen zurück und selbst dann kann es sein dass die Klasse in manchen Themen schon weiter ist.


Ok, wenn das stimmt, wär das schon ziemlich blöd...


> 2) Wir haben andere Materialien (Bücher etc.) zum lernen, müssen aber das gleiche Abi schreiben.


Seh hier kein Argument.


> 3) Die G8ler kriegen nagelneue Bücher, wir bekommen teilweise welche die schon 15 (!) andere Jahrgänge hatten.


alt=schlecht?



> 4) Die G8ler bekommen einen besseren GTR der schneller ist und mehr Funktionen hat und dürfen den auch im Abi verwenden - wir müssen da aber unseren alten verwenden - beim gleichen Abi.


Erstens darfst du dir auch einen neuen holen. Zweitens ist ein GTR sowieso nur schrott. Meine Stufe wollte den ebenfalls haben. Daraufhin musste sich jeder so ein Ding für 60-70 Euro kaufen, nur um am Ende paar Aufgaben zu überprüfen(,was man genauso mit einem 0815-Ding machen kann, wenn man sich nicht allzu dumm anstellt)... Zum Glück hatte ich noch einen von meiner Schwester.


> 5) Es wird ein unglaublicher Spaß einen Studienplatz zu finden wenn doppelt so viele Abiturienten einen suchen


Ja, das gibt es aber schon länger...

Das einzige was nur euch betrifft ist Punkt (1). Mit den anderen Punkten müssen/mussten andere schon mit leben...
kleines Beispiel, Umstellung auf Zentralabitur etc..


----------



## Gauloises24 (26. September 2009)

Der GTR wird euch über die komplette Oberstufe begleiten und ist sicherlich nicht nur zum Überprüfen da, wie es mein Vorposter annimmt. Einige Großthemen in Mathe und Physik sind ohne einen GTR nicht zu meistern (außer du willst es von Hand machen, wofür du aber in den Arbeiten keine Zeit haben wirst). Du wirst den GTR also schon noch hassen und lieben lernen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (26. September 2009)

völliger Quatsch...


----------



## Meriane (26. September 2009)

doch stimmt...
wenn man zB eine Kurvendiskussion machen muss, kann man sich den Graphen einfach im GTR angucken und weiß eigentlich schon ob alles was man rechnet richtig ist...
Oder auch Gleichungssysteme lösen...


----------



## RaDon27 (26. September 2009)

Gauloises24 schrieb:


> Der GTR wird euch über die komplette Oberstufe begleiten und ist sicherlich nicht nur zum Überprüfen da, wie es mein Vorposter annimmt. Einige Großthemen in Mathe und Physik sind ohne einen GTR nicht zu meistern (außer du willst es von Hand machen, wofür du aber in den Arbeiten keine Zeit haben wirst). Du wirst den GTR also schon noch hassen und lieben lernen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich denke, mit GTR is nen grafischer Taschenrechner gemeint? Dann Jain. Es gibt in macnhen Schulen (in Hessen zum Beispiel) auch Kurse, die ohne GTR arbeiten. Hab letztes Jahr ebenfalls ohne GTR Abi gemacht. Hatten nen stinknormalen (der aber auch Funktionen lösen konnte) und bin trotzdem klar gekommen (mit voller "Punktzahl"..^^)


----------



## Ol@f (26. September 2009)

> ... ist ein GTR sowieso nur schrott. Meine Stufe wollte den ebenfalls haben. Daraufhin musste sich jeder so ein Ding für 60-70 Euro kaufen, nur um am Ende paar Aufgaben zu überprüfen(,was man genauso mit einem 0815-Ding machen kann, wenn man sich nicht allzu dumm anstellt)...





> Gleichungssysteme lösen...


Naja, der Rechenweg macht jedoch das meiste aus.

Es würde höchstens einen Unterschied machen, wenn du mit CAS arbeitest, aber CAS=|= GTR....


----------



## Meriane (26. September 2009)

was ist denn ein CAS?^^


----------



## RaDon27 (26. September 2009)

Eben, der Rechenweg machts. Aber witzigerweiße muss man im Abi aufschreiben, wie man beim lösen vorgegangen is o_0 Also wie mans in den Rechner eingegeben hat. DAS is dann der Rechenweg. Ich kann mich noch gut dran erinnern, als sich unsre Paralellkurse ausgekotzt haben, weil sie mehr schreiben als rechnen mussten^^


----------



## Meriane (26. September 2009)

Bei uns in der letzten Klausur war das Thema Kurvendiskussion. 
Wir sollten eine Funktion mit gegebenen Bedinungen errechnen.
Eigentlich mussten wir nur die Bedingungen einsetzen und dann das System mit dem GTR lösen. xD
Hat auch gereicht wenn man geschrieben hat "durch GTR erhält man..."
Und das im LK, naja die Klausur war schon sehr leicht


----------



## RaDon27 (26. September 2009)

Das meinte ich...^^ Freu dich aufs Abi, wird ähnlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (26. September 2009)

RaDon27 schrieb:


> Eben, der Rechenweg machts. Aber witzigerweiße muss man im Abi aufschreiben, wie man beim lösen vorgegangen is o_0 Also wie mans in den Rechner eingegeben hat. DAS is dann der Rechenweg. Ich kann mich noch gut dran erinnern, als sich unsre Paralellkurse ausgekotzt haben, weil sie mehr schreiben als rechnen mussten^^


In NRW ist zählt die Kombination. Rechenweg+Erläuterung.
Natürlich hat beides seine Vor- und Nachteile (bzgl. Rechner)

Mit Rechner.
Aufgaben können komplexer sein. Potenziell hat es mal mehr was mit Mathematik zu tun...
Problem:
Schüler können nicht mehr einfache Rechenaufgaben lösen... (Habe ich leider auch in meinen Mathematik LK beobachten können)
Hierbei liegt aber auch gleichzeitig das Problem. Mehr Rechnen bedeutet weniger Mathematik. 

Die vergangenen Abituraufgaben haben jedoch gezeigt, dass man mit CAS gleich "schwere" Augaben hatte, als wenn man ohne sowas arbeiten würde...


----------



## RaDon27 (26. September 2009)

Jo, komplexere Aufgaben sind wohl mathematischer, aber was bringts, wenn die Schüler das ganze net verstehn, weils ZU komplex is? Ich mein, is ja schön und gut, wenn mans wirklich kann bzw durchblickt, hat man auch was drauf, aber es bringt nix, wenns tatsächlich nur 10% raffen. So wars in den GTR-Kursen, in den zwei Kursen ohne GTR hats im Abi "15 Punkte gehagelt" weils eben jeder soweit verstanden hat.


----------



## Ol@f (26. September 2009)

Das was du unter GTR verstehst ist das eigentliche CAS. Den "normalen" - der aber auch einiges kann -GTR darf jeder benutzen.

Klar, bringt es letzten Endes weniger, wenns nur 10% raffen. Deshalb bin ich auch eher dagegen mit so einem System zu arbeiten, wie ich auch oben schonmal anmerkte.

Aber wenn man schon mit CAS arbeitet und das Rechnen weitesgehend vernachlässigt, dann sollte man auch eben komplexer Arbeiten! Wo würde sonst die Fairness bleiben?

Edit.


> Bei uns in der letzten Klausur war das Thema Kurvendiskussion.
> Wir sollten eine Funktion mit gegebenen Bedinungen errechnen.
> Eigentlich mussten wir nur die Bedingungen einsetzen und dann das System mit dem GTR lösen. xD
> Hat auch gereicht wenn man geschrieben hat "durch GTR erhält man..."


Und wenn man das schon bei so einem Kleinkram macht, dann kann man ja als Schüler nur noch verblöden...
Wenn der dann mal als Beispiel Nullstellen einer Funktion 3ten Grades algebraisch bestimmen sollte, würde der dann nur noch blöd gucken..
(Wenn man von gewissen Spezialfällen absieht; kein Absolutglied, ganzzahlige Lösungen, mittels Substitution, Faktorisieren, etc...)


----------



## Gauloises24 (27. September 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> völliger Quatsch...



Was nimmst du dir eigentlich raus, du neunmalkluger Besserwisser? 
Wir haben den GTR jeden Tag benutzt, teilweise auch in Mathestunden/Physikstunden (beides LKs) nur mit dem GTR gerechnet oder auch den Umgang damit gelernt...mit dem Teil kann man schon einiges anfangen, man muss ihn nur richtig benutzen, was ihr scheinbar nicht gemacht habt. Und bei uns in BW gabs keine GTR-freien Kurse, d.h. man musste zwingend mit diesem Teil arbeiten. In den Arbeiten und im Abi gabs allerdings immer einen GTR und einen non-GTR Teil.


----------



## Ol@f (27. September 2009)

Du kennst wohl den Unterschied zwischen GTR und CAS nicht.

Edit. 
Mein Post bezog ich übrigens insbesondere auf "Einige Großthemen in Mathe und Physik sind ohne einen GTR nicht zu meistern (außer du willst es von Hand machen, wofür du aber in den Arbeiten keine Zeit haben wirst)"

Und das ist einfach Schwachsinn. Bei CAS mag es wohl so sein, sollte es zumindest (während einer Klausur), aber bei nem GTR nicht!


----------



## EspCap (27. September 2009)

> Erstens darfst du dir auch einen neuen holen. Zweitens ist ein GTR sowieso nur schrott. Meine Stufe wollte den ebenfalls haben. Daraufhin musste sich jeder so ein Ding für 60-70 Euro kaufen, nur um am Ende paar Aufgaben zu überprüfen(,was man genauso mit einem 0815-Ding machen kann, wenn man sich nicht allzu dumm anstellt)... Zum Glück hatte ich noch einen von meiner Schwester.


Nein, dürfen wir nicht. Das ist ja der springende Punkt. Aber was heisst hier 'deine Stufe wollte den haben', aber der 11. ist der Pflicht, jedenfalls an meiner Schule (in BW), trotz sprachlichem Zug. Die Naturwissenschaftler haben den allerdings schon seit der 9.
Kann man ohne den GTR überhaupt Abi schreiben? Mit nem normalen Taschenrechner kann doch nicht mal nen Schnittpunkt berechnen...


> alt=schlecht?


Ja, weil wir teilweise Bücher haben die lose Blättersammlungen sind und in denen teilweise sogar Seiten fehlen. Und in Erdkunde haben wir nicht mehr genug Bücher für die ganze Klasse, manchmal komm ich mir vor wie in nem Entwicklungsland.


> Ja, das gibt es aber schon länger...


Wann gab es denn schonmal 2 Abijahrgänge gleichzeitig? Oo

Und so am Rande hat Gauloises recht, wie schon gesagt : wie willst du ohne GTR einen Schnittpunkt einer Funktion ohne ewiges Rumgerechne und komplizierte Formeln ausrechnen?


----------



## Ol@f (27. September 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Kann man ohne den GTR überhaupt Abi schreiben? Mit nem normalen Taschenrechner kann doch nicht mal nen Schnittpunkt berechnen...


Wofür hat man denn seinen Kopf? Mir ist zwar bewusst, dass das jetzt nichts großartiges, aber man muss sich teilweise eben entsprechende Verfahren herleiten und eben mal ein bisschen mehr Denkleistung bringen.



> Ja, weil wir teilweise Bücher haben die lose Blättersammlungen sind und in denen teilweise sogar Seiten fehlen. Und in Erdkunde haben wir nicht mehr genug Bücher für die ganze Klasse, manchmal komm ich mir vor wie in nem Entwicklungsland.


Wenn die Schule sowas toleriert....



> Wann gab es denn schonmal 2 Abijahrgänge gleichzeitig? Oo


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Abitur_nach_zw%C3%B6lf_Jahren




> Aber was heisst hier 'deine Stufe wollte den haben', aber der 11. ist der Pflicht, jedenfalls an meiner Schule (in BW), trotz sprachlichem Zug. Die Naturwissenschaftler haben den allerdings schon seit der 9.


Haben relativ am Anfang der 12 oder 11 weiß nicht mehr genau abgestimmt... Vielleicht auch von Bundesland zu Bundesland etwas unterschiedlich?


----------



## EspCap (27. September 2009)

> Wofür hat man denn seinen Kopf? Mir ist zwar bewusst, dass das jetzt nichts großartiges, aber man muss sich teilweise eben entsprechende Verfahren herleiten und eben mal ein bisschen mehr Denkleistung bringen.


Das hat man in den Jahren vor der 11. gemacht, wenn man ewig alles im Kopf und mit einem Non-GTR rechnen will kommt man irgendwann nicht mehr weiter oder muss für eine Aufgabe ne halbe Stunde rechnen, das ist doch Schwachsinn. In der 5. hast du ja auch nicht gesagt 'Taschenrechner? Das kann man doch auch alles im Kopf rechnen!', oder?


> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Abitur_nach_zw%C3%B6lf_Jahren


Ja, super, andere Bundesländer sind weiter. Deswegen gings dem G8+G9 Jahrgang nicht besser bei der Studienplatzsuche. Geteiltes Leid ist in dem Fall alles andere als halbes Leid.


----------



## Ol@f (27. September 2009)

Die Mathematik besteht eben nicht nur aus rechnen... 

Wobei man das Fach in der Schule doch eher als RECHNEN abstempeln sollte....
und so wie du das Fach beschreibst 





> Das hat man in den Jahren von der 11. gemacht


 eher als reines Auswendiglernen.



> In der 5. hast du ja auch nicht gesagt 'Taschenrechner? Das kann man doch auch alles im Kopf rechnen!'


Wir durften glaub erst ab der 8/9 einen Taschenrechner benutzen.


----------



## EspCap (27. September 2009)

Weil ich sage dass man vor der 11. mehr mit dem Kopf gerechnet und hergeleitet hat meinst du dass wir nur Auswendiggelernt haben? Die Logik musst du mir erklären.


----------



## Ol@f (27. September 2009)

Man leitet in 11-13 her. Und wenn das Abi kommt wendet man eben nur noch an.

Dies impliziert zumindest deine Aussage, da sie auf 


> > Kann man ohne den GTR überhaupt Abi schreiben? Mit nem normalen Taschenrechner kann doch nicht mal nen Schnittpunkt berechnen...
> 
> 
> Wofür hat man denn seinen Kopf? Mir ist zwar bewusst, dass das jetzt nichts großartiges, aber man muss sich teilweise eben entsprechende Verfahren herleiten und eben mal ein bisschen mehr Denkleistung bringen


antwortet.

Edit.



> wie willst du ohne GTR einen Schnittpunkt einer Funktion ohne ewiges Rumgerechne und komplizierte Formeln ausrechnen?


lool?


----------



## EspCap (27. September 2009)

Das mit dem Formeln war jetzt nicht unbedingt auf den Schnittpunkt bezogen, aber ist auch egal. Ich bin einfach der Meinung dass mit dem GTR vieles einfacher wird und er daher auch sinnvoll ist.


----------



## Ol@f (27. September 2009)

> Ich bin einfach der Meinung dass mit dem GTR vieles einfacher wird


Das mag evtl. sein, aber ist einfacher notwendigerweise immer besser?

Gerade in der Mathematik ist es doch wichtig seinen Verstand unterschiedlich zu schulen. Klar wenn man nur Aufgaben nach Schema F rechnet, dann is so ein GTR (oder egtl. eher CAS :<) auf lange Sicht besser, aber das sollte doch eben nicht der Sinn des Mathematikunterrichts sein.


----------



## EspCap (27. September 2009)

Gut, darüber kann man vermutlich ewig streiten, ich finde jedenfalls nicht dass der Verstand geschult wird wenn man zum 1000. mal eine Gleichung vereinfacht (ob das beim ersten mal den Verstand schärft ist eine andere Frage..). Und für was ist CAS denn die Abkürzung?


----------



## Ol@f (27. September 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> ... ich finde jedenfalls nicht dass der Verstand geschult wird wenn man zum 1000. mal eine Gleichung vereinfacht


Das würde dann unter Schema F fallen, aber gerade bei sowas elementaren wie Gleichungen entwickelt man mit der Zeit immer mehr verschiedene Verfahren, um sie zu vereinfachen bzw. zu lösen.



EspCap schrieb:


> Und für was ist CAS denn die Abkürzung?


Computer Algebra System.

Jenachdem wo du das nachschlagst, könnte es für dich nach CAS= GTR klingen, wobei es zwei fachterminologisch unterschiedliche Begriffe sind. Auf den Abiturklausuren wird bei der Anmerkung mit den erlaubten Hilfsmitteln besonders acht genommen.

So bin pennen. Gute Nacht.


----------



## RaDon27 (27. September 2009)

@EspCap: Klar is sowas ohne GTR möglich, wir haben Abi ja ohne den gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die Aufgaben sind dann halt net so komplex. Nen Schnittpunkt zu berechnen is auch garnet so schwer. Es gibt bestimmte Lösungswege, die man einhalten muss. Entweder man lernts auswendig oder man nutzt seinen Kopf und die Logik dahinter. Es gibt eben Leute, die könnens nur durch auswendig lernen oder durch Logik (zu denen ich mich zähl, dafür hab ich in anderen Fächern abgekackt, bin eher Naturwissenschaftler^^). Ich denke, 15 Punkte sagen alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber frag mich heute am besten netmehr nach irgendwelchen Formeln, hab so gut wie alles wieder vergessen und müsst mich erst wieder reindenken/lesen. Find ich irgendwie Schade, aber als Fachinformatiker macht man nixmehr mit Mathe. Nuja, nach der Ausbildung werd ich eventuell sogar Mathe studieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 War mit Geschichte mein Liebelingsfach in der Schule, weils mir extrem leicht gefallen is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## d3faultPlayer (27. September 2009)

öh, mathe is böse, hab grade diesselbe sch...e


----------



## Agyros (27. September 2009)

> Kann man ohne den GTR überhaupt Abi schreiben? Mit nem normalen Taschenrechner kann doch nicht mal nen Schnittpunkt berechnen...



*hust* also ich kann das auch mit nem Werbegeschenk TR, der nur +-*/ und ^ hat ...
zur Not auch "zu Fuß".

Mein Ex Matheprof (FH, E-Technik) war absoluter Gegner von solchen Hilfsmitteln - dementsprechend waren auch die Klausuren gestellt. Da hätte man mit nem Laptop auflaufen können - hätte auch nichts geholfen.
Herleiten, beweisen und solche spielereien kann der nämlich nicht *g*. Oft ist auch die eigentliche Schwierigkeit den Lösungsweg zu finden, am Ende kann man dann locker im Kopf rechnen, weil nur triviales übrig bleibt- wenn der Aufgabenersteller das so will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



An der FH war nen GTR einzig und allein bei einem Prof (Fach : E-Technik) erlaubt. Nen normaler TR war das höchste des erlaubten, bei dem einen Matheprof nichtmal das. Und hier wird gefragt ob man Abi ohne machen kann *wunder*


----------



## Ol@f (27. September 2009)

RaDon27 schrieb:


> Aber frag mich heute am besten netmehr nach irgendwelchen Formeln, hab so gut wie alles wieder vergessen und müsst mich erst wieder reindenken/lesen. Find ich irgendwie Schade, aber als Fachinformatiker macht man nixmehr mit Mathe. Nuja, nach der Ausbildung werd ich eventuell sogar Mathe studieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich möchte deine Pläne nicht kaputt machen, aber wie schon geschrieben, zwischen Schul-"Mathematik" und Mathematik liegen Welten dazwischen, das sollte man keinesfalls unterschätzen. Da sind auch 15 Punkte keine Garantie für ein erfolgreiches Mathematik-Studium.

Was mich wundert ist, dass man während der Ausbildung als Fachinformatiker, so wie du es beschreibst, kaum/kein Mathe macht, da der Matheanteil in einem Informatik-Studium doch sehr hoch ist.


----------



## Kyragan (27. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> G8 ist kacke. Man hat 6 Stunden pro Woche mehr...
> Am Schluss hat man mehr Schule gehabt, wie die G9er...
> Ach ja, die G8 Generation ist erst in der 10.
> Also kann er in der 11 gar nicht in G8 sein.


Ich weiß ja nicht wie das bei euch aussieht, aber je nach belegten Fächern/Belegplan hatte ich in Sachsen damals in der 11 35 Wochenstunden und in der 12.Klasse 33. War eigentlich gut machbar. :O
Man lag eigentlich immer zwischen 31 und 35 Wochenstunden, m.E. durchaus n gutes Maß.


----------



## RaDon27 (27. September 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Ich möchte deine Pläne nicht kaputt machen, aber wie schon geschrieben, zwischen Schul-"Mathematik" und Mathematik liegen Welten dazwischen, das sollte man keinesfalls unterschätzen. Da sind auch 15 Punkte keine Garantie für ein erfolgreiches Mathematik-Studium.
> 
> Was mich wundert ist, dass man während der Ausbildung als Fachinformatiker, so wie du es beschreibst, kaum/kein Mathe macht, da der Matheanteil in einem Informatik-Studium doch sehr hoch ist.



Ich weiß, sagt jeder. Meine ehemaaige Mathelehrerin (Mittelstufe) is ne Kundin von meiner Mutter (Friseurin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), mit der unterhalte ich mich ab und zu ma. Findet die Entscheidung mutig (sollte ichs tatsächlich machen) und sagt auch, dass es im Gegensatz zum Schulmathe doch nen gehöriger Unterschied is. Aber sie kennt mich mittlerweile seit meiner Geburt und schätzt mich da recht hoch ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hat mir nen offizielles "Go" gegeben^^

Ja, hat mich auch gewundert. Aber irgendwie isses auch verständlich, da ich "nur" Systemintegration lerne. Also eher Hardwareseitig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Trotzdem. In der Berufschule haben wir trotz gemischter Klasse (Anwendungsentwicklung, Systemkaufmänner/frauen, Systemintegration, Systemelektroniker) kein Mathe. Nur "Computersysteme" in dem nen bissel Mathe in Form von Elektrotechnik vorkommt.


----------



## Xelyna (29. September 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Du kennst wohl den Unterschied zwischen GTR und CAS nicht.
> 
> Edit.
> Mein Post bezog ich übrigens insbesondere auf "Einige Großthemen in Mathe und Physik sind ohne einen GTR nicht zu meistern (außer du willst es von Hand machen, wofür du aber in den Arbeiten keine Zeit haben wirst)"
> ...


Was zum Henker ist ein 'CAS' ?... GTR klingt nach grafikfähigem Taschenrechner..
*doof kuck* Wer darf denn in der 11/12 letzeres benutzen? o.o.. oder hab ich da was falsch rausgelesen? 

< mathematisch-technisch naturwissenschaftliches Abi-Besitzerin


----------



## Falathrim (29. September 2009)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Was zum Henker ist ein 'CAS' ?... GTR klingt nach grafikfähigem Taschenrechner..
> *doof kuck* Wer darf denn in der 11/12 letzeres benutzen? o.o.. oder hab ich da was falsch rausgelesen?
> 
> < mathematisch-technisch naturwissenschaftliches Abi-Besitzerin


CAS ist das was man in keinem Abi in Deutschland meines Wissens benutzen darf (zumindest nicht in Niedersachsen) 
Der GTR ist das WAS man benutzen darf...


----------



## Ol@f (29. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das sind beides Anmerkungen von Abiturklausuren.
Als Kurs hat man die Wahl zwischen zwei "Profilen" einmal mit CAS, einmal ohne. Häifig wird jedoch letzteres gewählt, weil es häufig einfacher war...


----------



## Falathrim (29. September 2009)

Wie gesagt, bei mir an der Schule und ich DENKE in ganz Niedersachsen ist ein CA-System nicht erlaubt, sehr wohl aber ein grafikfähiger Taschenrechner...

Und den Taschenrechner werde ich morgen in einer Klausur auch hundertprozentig brauchen, da ich die komplette Kurvendiskussion dokumentiert mit Taschenrechner machen muss ;D


----------



## Xelyna (30. September 2009)

..Bei uns war einfach nur ein TR zugelassen mit dem man Addieren, Subtrahieren, Mulitplizieren, Dividieren konnte.. einfach ganz normal :S
Nix großes und auch nix mit Grafik, was wiederum bei der mittleren Reife zugelassen war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

